

Andreessen Horowitz Drops Out of Funding Race for Foursquare - jakarta
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20100419/exclusive-andreessen-horowitz-drops-out-of-funding-race-for-foursquare/

======
zaidf
Game Theory at work!

